# Hornwort?



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

Does anyone have any problems with Hornwort snagging their betta's fins? Mine feels a little prickly. Sometimes I can see Bettasaurus almost...struggling..to get through it like he's getting stuck in it. He's got such ridiculous finnage though, it's not surprising. :roll: 
I'm thinking about taking it out.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There very soft I would think substrate has a higher chance.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hornwort did a number on one of my boy's fins... he was also having a problem with brittle fins at the time because of petsmart so.. up to you, personally, I prefer anacharis


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah Benzema's scales were falling off with the hornwort but that is because I had way too much of it in there... once I removed some it was better


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

twolovers101 said:


> Hornwort did a number on one of my boy's fins... he was also having a problem with brittle fins at the time because of petsmart so.. up to you, personally, I prefer anacharis


I have anacharis in there and he LOVES it. I'm about to go take that hornwort out though. I'm treating him for mild fin rot right now & his fins are just ragged. I'm sure the hornwort isn't helping.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have all sorts of plants.


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I have all sorts of plants.


I love the way they look.  He seems so much happier with live plants in there!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah I have been adding towns of plans to my tanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

bettasaur said:


> I love the way they look.  He seems so much happier with live plants in there!


Yeah I know.


----------

